# Trial-Kindertraining im Saarland/ Rheinland-Pfalz



## Biker 82 (30. Januar 2019)

Hallo,

Meine Kids sind vom Trialbike total begeistert und würden gerne mit gleichaltrigen Kindern (8-12) üben. Kennt ihr Vereine in der Region, welche regelmäßiges Training anbieten?

VG


----------



## insane (1. Februar 2019)

Es gibt einen (Fahrrad-)Trialsport Verein in St. Wendel:

http://www.trialsport-saar.de

Ob es im Saarland weitere Vereine gibt, weiß ich nicht. Aber da könnten Dir ggf. die Ansprechpartner aus St. Wendel 
mehr Infos geben.

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker 82 (1. Februar 2019)

Danke, die Homepage ist nicht mehr aktuel, der Verein bietet kein Training mehr an.


----------



## coaster (3. Februar 2019)

Wir sind ein Verein in Trassem bei Saarburg in der Nähe von Trier mit eigenem Gelände. DJK Trassem


----------



## coaster (3. Februar 2019)

Aber Saarbrücken müsste für euch näher sein. Ansprechpartner ist der Joachim Jäckel vom Trialteam Saar


----------



## Biker 82 (3. Februar 2019)

coaster schrieb:


> Wir sind ein Verein in Trassem bei Saarburg in der Nähe von Trier mit eigenem Gelände. DJK Trassem




Cool, kannte ich noch garnicht. Leider zu weit weg


----------



## Biker 82 (3. Februar 2019)

coaster schrieb:


> Aber Saarbrücken müsste für euch näher sein. Ansprechpartner ist der Joachim Jäckel vom Trialteam Saar



Saarbrücken war optimal. Leider findet dort kein Training mehr statt!


----------

